# Today is a Sad Day



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanted to let everyone know that my niece, Maxine, and her sisters grandmother passed away last night, she had been doing better and the messed up thing is, that before I left there last night she had called Sandy, the girls mom, to have her come over and get her some water and her dinner. I saw it on FB this morning, Maxine will not be going to school. This is gonna be hard for her and the girls, and I am very sad as I know the family is as well. PLease send her some hugs. Thanks


Maxi I love you girl, I know that this is hard and that you know life sux sometimes, but Tyeface is here for you, know that. ((SUPER MEGA HUGS))


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss Maxine ((HUGS))


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yes loosing someone you care about is so hard but you have to believe that they are in a better palce.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

That's a bummer, sorry to hear this....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohhh sorry :::::hugs :::::::::


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all, it will be a rough day for the girls and Maxi wants me to come see her. I truely appreciate you all thank you.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that my niece, Maxine, and her sisters grandmother passed away last night, she had been doing better and the messed up thing is, that before I left there last night she had called Sandy, the girls mom, to have her come over and get her some water and her dinner. I saw it on FB this morning, Maxine will not be going to school. This is gonna be hard for her and the girls, and I am very sad as I know the family is as well. PLease send her some hugs. Thanks
> 
> Maxi I love you girl, I know that this is hard and that you know life sux sometimes, but Tyeface is here for you, know that. ((SUPER MEGA HUGS))


AWWWWWWWWWWWW tyeface, ima cry. i loverz you and you know what my mom said?? She said that that morning Mema had gotten up, took a shower, did her hair AND out on make up. she ttold mom she just worked herself too hard. but i know she is in a better place and she nolonger has to take meds or be in pain. and she can be with my mommys daddy. so i know its for the best.

((SUPER MEGA HUGS TYEFACE)) I <3 YOU!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I love you girl, and be strong for your mom, she is gonna need it. I love you too


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

i know. i told her i was here. she knows.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You are a good kid, even if you do get referals from the teacher, lol. She is gonna need you now more than ever  Love you


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

lol thanks. and haha it was for answering a question and talking while everyone else was DX she hates me!!! lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

_sooo sorry_ this will be a difficult loss and all the comfort in the world go out to Maxine and her family


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

plus she got to go home before she passed so i think that helps a little.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know why you got the referral, am just ribbing ya. And it did help, you always wanna go home  ((hugs))

S - thank you so much it is appreciated


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss. (Hugs)


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep your chin up Maxine, she may be gone from this place, but she will never leave your heart. You will be with her again someday, this is all temporary


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

again thank you all, I know Maxi read this earlier but I will be sure to show her again. I appreciate all of you and I know Maxine and her family do as well.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> Keep your chin up Maxine, she may be gone from this place, but she will never leave your heart. You will be with her again someday, this is all temporary


thank you thats what everyone is telling me this was her tepporay home.



kg420 said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss. (Hugs)


(Hugs)


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just to let everyone know... heer funneral was beatiful. Not many people could come but that was only b/c of the 4 inches of snow we got! (me and my aunt SWEAR she sent it to us)  the only thing that bugged me was that the preacher only talked about his trip to god and NEVER talked about my grandma. and we told him prior to the funneral that we dodnt want anyone to get up and say anything, noone wouldve been able to. But thanks to my new favorite uncle Stanley he said a few words about her that just made it 100 times better. after the funneral we went amnd ate sandwitches, and my moms Aunt Bonnie told us not to feel bad about having fun b/c if she was here she'd be doing the same.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is her video tribute (;

Texarkana Funeral Home : Texarkana, Texas (TX)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww maxi, I am glad your Uncle Stanley got up and said some nice things about memaw, she would have wanted you guys to have fun and not be sad. You are such a strong girl, I love ya girl, I will see you in a few hours. I have missed you


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

me too. he pretty much made it better. we kmow she wouldve been having fun too. thanks tyeface(;


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

I`m so sorry to hear that. I am flying to my home country next month to see my grandma, she has breast cancer and lymph node cancer. They expect her to be around for a while but we never know anymore, she had a really hard time with infections when at the hospital. But I know I need to see her before the inevitable happens.

((((((((((((((((((((((((Super Mega Hugs <3 for you and the girls)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

Silence said:


> I`m so sorry to hear that. I am flying to my home country next month to see my grandma, she has breast cancer and lymph node cancer. They expect her to be around for a while but we never know anymore, she had a really hard time with infections when at the hospital. But I know I need to see her before the inevitable happens.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((Super Mega Hugs <3 for you and the girls)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


awww my grandma had lung and collin cancer witch truned to breast cancer so i totally get what your feeling just make sure you tell her you love her that was the last thing i said to mine <3

(((((((((((Super mega hugs)))))))))))))))) <3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you Rachel, ((hugs)) back to you, I am sending healing vibes your way for your grandmother.

Maxi -  ((hugs))


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------

